# Where Do you Get your spices?



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

???

I really like the stuff I get from Penzey!

http://www.penzeys.com/

Prices are reasonable.

They have a store in Grand Rapids, bit of a trip but we do stop when that way. 

They have "sample Jars" over each spice so you can sniff and get an idea of the spice if your unfamiliar.


Not a big fan of the selection or quality from the Grocers.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

.I've been using Atlantic Spice for several years. They used to have a minimum order of $30 but I didn't see that restriction when I just checked. Free shipping on orders of $50 or flat rate under $50 - I think it was $7.95
http://www.atlanticspice.com/


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Used to get them from Penzys, now that we have moved, nearest one is 2 hours away.
For simple ones like pepper, cinnamon, I get the cheap .50-1.00 walmart stuff.
There is a health food store in Jeff City, about an hour away, that caries all spices in bulk and sells by the ounce VERY inexpensively, I get there about once a month. If you have a health food store you can get to, it's the most reasonable way to go.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Azure Standard and a few items from Costco


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I did not mention but penzeys ordered on line I think is free shipping over 30-35 dollars.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/artisanos-olive-oil-and-spices-indianapolis

AMAZING


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

There is a few I buy by the pound, others 4 oz. Some herbs I infuse to make salves, some spices and herbs I make capsules/medicene.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I am a big Penzey's fan! Their spices are excellent, great prices, I have a dresser drawer full of their bags and just fill jars. They have the best prices on black peppercorns, we used to get them at Costco and Penzey's just blows the Costco pepper socks off taste wise.

I am unfortunately addicted to some of their special mixes which are not so cheap. They have a Shallot Pepper mix, a Beef Rub, a Turkish Seasoning and a number of BBQ rubs that are excellent. 

They also have a hot curry powder that takes soups and gravies to a new level.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I like Penzeys too but I also buy a lot of my spices at Gordon Food Service. For spices that we use a lot of (Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, Minced Onions, etc) they have big containers that are a much better value.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I haven't tried them yet but I've heard good things about http://www.myspicesage.com/


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I grow a lot of them. But for those I don't grow, I like to use Amazon to buy Frontier organics. I've used Frontier herbs since the 70s, and their quality is always excellent.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm a fan of Penderey's (http://www.penderys.com) - a little pricier than Penzy's, but really, really good quality and variety.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Horseyrider said:


> I grow a lot of them. But for those I don't grow, I like to use Amazon to buy Frontier organics. I've used Frontier herbs since the 70s, and their quality is always excellent.


Nice to hear that about Frontier, I got my pickling spices from them this year on Amazon as I needed them quickly and thought the quality was great. I might switch to getting more from them since they have a lot of organic spices.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I buy mine at a local health food store...
They have a huge apothecary type set up and sell most any spice or herb imaginable...they also sell bulk items..grains etc...coffees and teas.
Grocery store stuff has always struck me as extremely poor quality and exremely overpriced....$7 or $8 for a bottle of vanilla beans that has maybe 1 1/2 beans in it that are hard as rocks? pfft...I pay about $.75 IIRC per bean and they are always soft and fresh.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Penzey's is good for whole basic spices like cumin, peppercorns, nutmeg but I've been severely unhappy with their ground and exotic spices. The saffron tastes like a mix of dirt and dandelion. I'm sure that there was no actual saffron and it was dyed something else. The ground spices were all bland like they had long ago expired. Their spice mixes in my experience are not safe for people with gluten allergies, but then most spice mixes and preground spices have flour added as a decaking agent and they don't always have to list it.


----------

